# Antique Tractors.....And A Shifting Market



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete from AgNews....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/values-shifting-in-antique-tractor-market/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Whomever pd 100+k for the other 720 had money to burn. Good for him.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I bookmarked this to post here and forgot. I think the one thing missed in the reasons for the market shifting is simply volume. At one point, to be a collector tractor, it had to be before 1950 because anything after that seemed modern enough to no qualify. But now even some things from 1980 seem like real relics especially if they were low production units. Technology is making some formerly modern equipment obsolete far faster than before. So there are just more models that fall under the "collectible" category that it only makes sense for dollars to be spread thinner and thinner.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Whomever pd 100+k for the other 720 had money to burn. Good for him.


It was the same tractor. Just resold a few years apart.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

There are some very tidy tractors in that ag news edition.

The same shift in market prices has occurred in the antique car market.

Hot collectable vehicles of a few years ago have lost their shine in money terms if not in paintwork. Newer cars are the hot machines now. The hot cars are the same vintage as the hot tractors, 40 to 50 years young.

As MachineryPete observes the reason for the shift is where the cashed up buyers are and the nostalgia they harbour.

The cashed up buyers are those from about 55 to 65 years rid of the kids and wanting to relive their youth.

Moral of the story is to get ahead of the field and identify the rare icons of those in the 45 to 55 age bracket: buy up big at today's prices and wait 'til that demographic gets cashed up and wants to buy immortality


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Along that reasoning, I've only got a few years before my '85 Ford 7710 becomes a "Collector Tractor"


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Mike120 said:


> Along that reasoning, I've only got a few years before my '85 Ford 7710 becomes a "Collector Tractor"


Well there is a IH 766 featured and year given is 1975. 766's were made 71 to 1976 so the one featured is not even an early one of its line!.

Age condition and rarity are usually the determinants, so the question is:

In say 10 years time will the age, condition, or rarity of your 7710 make an overcashed middle to older aged

ex-farmer want it. He/she would probably need to be an ex-farmer to have any spare cash and definitely not a hay grower


----------

